# Aftermarket remote starter kit?



## mws_1984 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm going to be getting the LS model and it does not come with remote starter. I tried to push for the LT model, but I'm not buying and the one who will be doing the maintenance would rather not deal with a turbo.

Well anyways the LS model doesn't have the remote starter in it. So there was an aftermarket kit. Well upon discussing this it sounds like there are issues to face with it. That once you use remote starter button you have to use key to unlock doors or open trunk. Also that there is another kit to make it so you can use the buttons to unlock doors/open trunk.

Is this really no big deal and I'm thinking more of it than anything. I just want that remote convenience like I have in my Chevy Cobalt. But it seems kind of dumb that you can't use the buttons on the key chain to unlock the doors.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mws_1984 said:


> I'm going to be getting the LS model and it does not come with remote starter. I tried to push for the LT model, but I'm not buying and the one who will be doing the maintenance would rather not deal with a turbo.


That was my initial thought as well. But in reading the forums, I decided a turbo isn't that big a deal. I think they're covered for 5 years/100K miles, even if the car is bought used. They're not that big a failure item (they _can_, but it's not common), and they're not all that expensive or hard to change. 

No, depending the the "maintenance department's" background, the level of computerization might be a bigger challenge. Just about every switch or control goes though the computer. Adding accessories could be challenging.




mws_1984 said:


> But it seems kind of dumb that you can't use the buttons on the key chain to unlock the doors.


Welcome to the world of "computer cars", where the computer knows all and controls all. I think the issue is with a aftermarket starter, the computer thinks you're already in the car - so it ignores any commands coming from the fob/key. Think of it as the "angry ex lockout feature". Once the car starts, they can't get in using their fob.

Get the higher trim level and the computer knows what's really happening and accommodates you. (Not to mention the engine has a lot more torque.) Oh, and the car has cruse control as well.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

mws_1984 said:


> I'm going to be getting the LS model and it does not come with remote starter. I tried to push for the LT model, but I'm not buying and the one who will be doing the maintenance would rather not deal with a turbo.
> 
> Well anyways the LS model doesn't have the remote starter in it. So there was an aftermarket kit. Well upon discussing this it sounds like there are issues to face with it. That once you use remote starter button you have to use key to unlock doors or open trunk. Also that there is another kit to make it so you can use the buttons to unlock doors/open trunk.
> 
> Is this really no big deal and I'm thinking more of it than anything. I just want that remote convenience like I have in my Chevy Cobalt. But it seems kind of dumb that you can't use the buttons on the key chain to unlock the doors.


Altho not a remote start fan.....I have to advise against any of the aftermarket systems for the Cruze.....haven't seen any yet that integrate well.

If I had to have a remote start on the Cruze I would order it from the factory that way....meaning a LT or higher trimline.....but at least then it is fully integrated into the car.....and under factory warranty.

Rob


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Like others have said the turbo is covered under the warranty. If I recall correctly the turbo part costs four hundred something plus labor. That puts it at about as much as it cost me to replace the alternator on my 2002 Civic I had way back when.

Plus the 1.4L Turbo engine has a chain from the engine timing. The 1.8L uses a belt and will need to be replaced at some point. That will not be covered under warranty because it is maintance and I believe it will cost at least $400.

if you two can swing a 1LT I would strongly encourage it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> if you two can swing a 1LT I would strongly encourage it.


At least a 1LT. If you can go higher, well, prepare to be spoiled. In my mind, a LTZ is a small luxury car.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> At least a 1LT. If you can go higher, well, prepare to be spoiled. In my mind, a LTZ is a small luxury car.


It's not Luxury but it is very close. The only things it is missing is a little more padding in the seats, ventilated seats, the power shade for the rear window, more soft touch materials in place of the hard plastic and nicer headlights.

That said the headlights you can fix and other then the ventilated seats the rest is not a big deal. The LTZ is a awesome car for $27k or less if you can get a deal. I would buy it again. The only difference is I would load trifecta onto it day 1 and use 93 octane gas instead of stock with 87.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> It's not Luxury but it is very close.


Of course today's luxury will have a few more features, but I don't think you have to go back too many years for Cruze LTZ to match an older luxury.


----------



## mws_1984 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm going to be stuck on the LS. Don't want to deal with any turbo and all the LT have turbo. I'll have to research aftermarket kits for the remote starter. It's too bad they just don't offer it standard. Cause I love that luxury even though I do have a garage, but when I am somewhere else it is nice option.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Of course today's luxury will have a few more features, but I don't think you have to go back too many years for Cruze LTZ to match an older luxury.


Sorry I just can't help but play devils advocate sometimes. 

This is true. The features do trickle down. The thing is as the Luxury vehicle gets older it is sold off. You can see it in the 2008 to 2013 Lexus IS right now. Lots of lower income people are snatching them up because they think they are nice and cheap and they can look fancy. Then they get the bills for the tires, brakes and shocks and can't afford the maintenance and you see a rapid decline in the condition of the vehicle. Make no mistake these older luxury cars are not luxury any more. They are used just like everything else.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If you're buying new, you can see if that option can be added. It's not possible to add factory options after-the-fact if that trim model never had the option to be ordered from the factory. The dealer won't be able to come up with that mix of features when they go to re-flash the computer. (Clear as mud, I'm sure.)


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> Sorry I just can't help but play devils advocate sometimes.


For me, that's SOP.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

mws_1984 said:


> Well anyways the LS model doesn't have the remote starter in it. So there was an aftermarket kit. Well upon discussing this it sounds like there are issues to face with it. *That once you use remote starter button you have to use key to unlock doors or open trunk.* Also that there is another kit to make it so you can use the buttons to unlock doors/open trunk.
> 
> Is this really no big deal and I'm thinking more of it than anything. I just want that remote convenience like I have in my Chevy Cobalt. *But it seems kind of dumb that you can't use the buttons on the key chain to unlock the doors.*


Yes you can....at least with the OEM one, Can't speak for the aftermarket ones. I did it all winter...start the car up a few minutes before I go outside and I never leave my car unlocked...always push the button to unlock it. With or without a remote start.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Yes you can....at least with the OEM one, Can't speak for the aftermarket ones. I did it all winter...start the car up a few minutes before I go outside and I never leave my car unlocked...always push the button to unlock it. With or without a remote start.


The OEM remote start feature is a lot better then the after market one because of it's integration in the car for the reasons you mentioned. I don't believe that the aftermarket ones can do this. A work around might be to unlock the car remote start and then lock it with the actual key. This requires going outside and interacting with the car and defeats the purpose. Personally i would get the 1Lt and get the features and better engine rather then being penny wise pound foolish.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Would be a nightmare, even for a very experienced electronic tech or engineer, having to tap into those huge blocks of connectors feeding the BCM and ECM.

And one heck of a good way to void your warranty. Would be helpful if you had complete access to all of the circuit diagrams and the source code. But as it is, only get a block diagram with most of the pinouts missing. And for what is there, no explanation for what those pins are for.

Ha, thought about just adding remote entry to my Surpa, door locks and anti-thief should be easy as completely independent of the BCM. And with all the circuit diagrams, ran into a snag with out to disable the alarm when using a remote. Now really getting complicated with special switches I would have to make it. Just considered the work involved with that little bit of extra convenience. Is it worth it?


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

after market one is pretty plug and play but the whole having to use a key to unlock the door kills it ... only other option with that system is to use the fob that they provide ... but then you have a key with a fob and a additional fob.......unless you cut just a extra key.


----------

